
'Primer's' Shane Carruth in total control with 'Upstream Color' - evo_9
http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/movies/moviesnow/la-et-mn-sundance-carruth-20130115,0,6953593.story
======
shawnc
Loved Primer when i saw it years ago. Look forward to his new one.

